# SP - die verpeilte Klasse



## SireS (29. September 2008)

Teherlon schrieb:


> Als reinen DD darf man den SP nicht sehen oder spielen, das stimmt. Als reinen Heiler aber auch nicht, jedenfalls keiner, der nur in der Dritten Reihe steht.
> 
> 
> Der SP ist nunmal DD+Heiler+Supporter. Und wer das Potential voll ausschöpfen will, der darf sich nicht auf eines davon beschränken.



Ich fand den SP bisher ziemlich *cool vom Style* und so. Habe meinen bis lvl 17 gespielt und musste feststellen: der SP ist *weder *als *DD **noch *als *Full-Healer* zu gebrauchen. Ich habe ebenfalls einen lvl17-Runenpriester und habe mal ein paar SCs die Stats ausgewertet. Als Runenpriester haue ich im Schnitt das 4fache an Heilung raus und brauche nur auf meine Aktionspunkte zu achten. Dabei mache ich nicht viel weniger Schaden als der SP, auch wenn der insgesamt marginal ist aber beim SP halt auch. Der Quatsch mit der Gerechter-Zorn-Kugel gehört verboten, macht den SP total ineffetkiv. Was auch fehlt ist ein *nicht-hot-sondern-konstanten-heal-raushau-zauber*, ausser bei den Moral-Fähigkeiten bisher nicht vorhanden. In der jetztigen Form ist der *SP absolut unattraktiv*, schwacher Schaden und schwache Heilung...

Für alle die heilen wollen und Spass dabei vorraussetzen empfehle ich den Runenpriester, für die die nen Melee-Dps haben möchten nen weissen Löwen (habe bewusst nur Ordnungs-Klassen aufgezählt da ich mich nur damit befasse)


----------



## Tirione (29. September 2008)

es gibt keine bessere einheit aufem bg ... er kommt alleine zurecht ... dein heal reicht für dich und dmg teilt man trotzdem aus ! 
und jetzt kommt nicht mit TEAMPLAY denn sowas finde ich hier auf den servern leider nicht wirklich ... was viele einfach glauben ... der sp ist KEIN tank ... und da denke ich liegt der fehler ...
er ist wunderbar um vorne mitzustehen und er muss nicht von heilern gehealt werden ... und zu deinen zorn punkten kein plan ... ich guck da gar nicht hin .. ich guck auch nicht auf die ap ... wenn ich vorne steh kann man eh kloppen bis zum umfallen ... bin jetzt auch erst 18 und bis jetzt finde ich ihn einfach geil !


----------



## Katalmacht (29. September 2008)

Ich persönlich finde die Sigmarprister extrem stark fast zu stark, in der Praxis kann ich eher runenpriester down kloppen als Sigmarpriester, nur meine Erfahrung.

lg


----------



## Elfnarzo (29. September 2008)

Tirione schrieb:


> es gibt keine bessere einheit aufem bg ... er kommt alleine zurecht ... dein heal reicht für dich und dmg teilt man trotzdem aus !
> und jetzt kommt nicht mit TEAMPLAY denn sowas finde ich hier auf den servern leider nicht wirklich ... was viele einfach glauben ... der sp ist KEIN tank ... und da denke ich liegt der fehler ...
> er ist wunderbar um vorne mitzustehen und er muss nicht von heilern gehealt werden ... und zu deinen zorn punkten kein plan ... ich guck da gar nicht hin .. ich guck auch nicht auf die ap ... wenn ich vorne steh kann man eh kloppen bis zum umfallen ... bin jetzt auch erst 18 und bis jetzt finde ich ihn einfach geil !




Ab den T3 Szenarios wird der Sigmarpriester deutlich schwächer in jeglicher Hinsicht. War man früher noch mal bester Heiler UND bester Dps, so wird das fortan schwieriger. Momentan bin ich Stufe 27 und völlig auf Heilung ausgelegt. Mache etwa 17000 Schaden und 42000 Heilung pro Szenario, das meiste in FOrm von Hots um die Gruppe insgesamt am Leben zu halten. Da in T3 auf meinem Server bedauerlicherweise ausschließlich Der Lavakack gespielt wird habe ich momentan aber eh keine große Lust auf das Spiel, auch da mir das lvln per Quests viel viel zu langsam geht.


----------



## Raizzlyn (30. September 2008)

Ja bis T2 war der SP echt ein Hammer aber mit T3 ist er echt schlecht hab auf Komplet Heal geskilled aber das miten Gerechten zorn ist in RvR echt unbrauchbar da man vorne imer selber aufen Kopf bekommt und wenig Zorn über ist um die eigene Grp zu Heilen. Was ganz gut geht ist eine DMG skillung wenn man noch ein Extra Heiler hat.. hm Kurz um ich find der SP ist der Pala in WoW vor 2.0 guter. Off Rezzer in PvP und gut zum Solo Questen und aber nicht wirklich ein muß für eine gute Truppe... aber ich geb die Hofnung nicht auf das es mit 40 Anders ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smiLLe (1. Oktober 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Ab den T3 Szenarios wird der Sigmarpriester deutlich schwächer in jeglicher Hinsicht. War man früher noch mal bester Heiler UND bester Dps, so wird das fortan schwieriger. Momentan bin ich Stufe 27 und völlig auf Heilung ausgelegt. Mache etwa 17000 Schaden und 42000 Heilung pro Szenario, das meiste in FOrm von Hots um die Gruppe insgesamt am Leben zu halten. Da in T3 auf meinem Server bedauerlicherweise ausschließlich Der Lavakack gespielt wird habe ich momentan aber eh keine große Lust auf das Spiel, auch da mir das lvln per Quests viel viel zu langsam geht.



dann machst du leider was falsch, denn ich heile mit lvl 23 in scenarien locker bis zu 100k 
und mache 40k dmg.

An den Rest. der SP ist ein Healer und kein DDler. Man kann auch ohne Probleme eine Gruppe heilen
und nicht nur sich selbst. Mit einem Runi in der Gruppe geht das ganze ganz gut ab


----------



## MHGCFR (1. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Erfahrung nach macht der SP bei Lvl 21 einen richtigen Quantensprung: Man bekommt eine zusätzliche Taktik mit +10 gerechten Zorn pro Schlag, wodurch man Zorn ohne Ende bekommt, wenn man vorne mitmischt. Außerdem kann man bis 21 auf dem Pfad der Erlösung den magischen Schild mit 400 Schadensabsorption freischalten. Dann bekommt man ab 20 einen 300er Gruppenheal für gerade mal 60 Zorn. Da haut man schon ordentlich Heilung raus, gerade auf die ganze Gruppe.
Ich persönlich laufe immer mit einem Eisenbrecher herum, sodass ich mit Rang 21 nun 330 Rüstung aus dem Gebet der Rechtschaffenheit und nochmal über 350 aus dem Eidfreund-Skill des Eisenbrechers dazu bekomme. Zudem hat er immer seinen Schadensteilungsskill an, sodass ich nur 50%  Schaden bekomme. Insgesamt führt das so weit, dass wir zu zweit gegen 3 oder mehr fast immer gewinnen, je nach Zusammensetzung der Gegner. 
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch einen Eisenbrecher oder Schwertmeister, mit dem ihr euch zusammen tun könnt.


----------



## simoni (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt lvl 29, und bin sehr zufrieden. Was mir jedoch fehlt ist ein Knockback für Tor Anroc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Apropos Szenario: Wenn ich im Szenario ohne Gruppe rumlaufe ( ich weiß man soll es nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), mache ich an die 22 000 ep . Der nächste hat meistens so 14-15k . Also bitte hör mir auf, dass SP irgendwie verpeilt oder so ist. Man muss ihn 1. spielen können und 2. sich mit der Rolle als nicht "Überimbadamätschmaschine" und "Supadupaheiler" zufrieden geben.


----------



## Kildran (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich weiß net was ihr habt ich finde den SP einfach nur geil 

ich bin in den bg´s meist unter den ersten healern und dd´s und das mit dmg skillung und 25% weniger heal taktik drin hatte es auch schon das ich in allem außer toden erster war am ende 

einfach in die menge reinlaufen und dmg raushauen nebenbei alles was heal braucht kurz zu hotten und weiter gehts 

bei dem gerechten zorn weiß ich net was du hast wenn die aktionpunkte ausgehen dann haste noch immer was mit dem du dich wenigstens kurz hotten kannst bzw nen guten angriff der dich heilt und ganz gut schaden austeilt 

in den bg´s powne ich so gut wie alles im 1vs1 erst recht alles was sich net heilen kann und bei sqigtreibern wenns sein muss auch erst den sqig und dann den treiber aber auch healer klassen haue ich auch wenns lange dauert weg da ich wenn ich keine aktionspunkte mehr hab trotzdem schaden bzw heal raushauen kann und er net 

nebenbei gehört der SP zu den wenigen klassen die nen champion alleine killen können 

alles in allem macht er net mega viel dmg mit einem hit aber über zeit kommt schon was zusammen und healen kann er auch gut wenn man ihn richtig spielt is er einfach nur IMBA 

aja und wenn der gerechte zorn ausgeht evtl mal bittegesuch anklicken das soll da helfen


----------



## Raizzlyn (4. Oktober 2008)

Muß meine meinung auch Revediren, hab mal auf Heal geskilled und bin in SC immer unter den ersten drein. Und grade mit den grp übergreifenden AE heal denn man skillen kann gehts übel ab. Also heal Skillung ist echt güt als grp suppoert geeignert.. man hat halt fast nur hots und nur über Moral ein Singel direckt heal.

Was ich noch nie gestetet hab ist die Buff skillung (in der Mitte die ka wie die heist) wäre cool wenn mal wer was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## simoni (4. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon gesagt spiel ich nicht auf Heal. Aber was ich in den T4 da sehe, macht mich sehr neugierig: Sigmarpriester ungefähr ab 30/31 heilen knapp 200k . Und sind damit meistens vor den anderen Heilklassen. Mein Damagerekord lag jetzt immerhin schon bei 92k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfnarzo (4. Oktober 2008)

smiLLe schrieb:


> dann machst du leider was falsch, denn ich heile mit lvl 23 in scenarien locker bis zu 100k
> und mache 40k dmg.
> 
> An den Rest. der SP ist ein Healer und kein DDler. Man kann auch ohne Probleme eine Gruppe heilen
> und nicht nur sich selbst. Mit einem Runi in der Gruppe geht das ganze ganz gut ab



100000 Heilung und 40000 Schaden, wem willstn das verkaufen? Nicht machbar


----------



## zero05 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich scheine auch irgend etwas falsch zu machen, in PQs fällt es mir (lvl 15) extrem schwer eine ganze gruppe am leben zu halten. Hat nur der Tank mit dem Held zu tun bekomm ich das noch hin, da kann man vorne wenigstens noch ein wenig Schaden machen um an gerechten Zorn zu kommen. Sollten allerdings Adds auftreten die eventuell sogar gebombt werden sollen kann ich das knicken, der Zorn iost im nu leer und man kann leider nicht gleichzeitig heilen UND schaden machen so das eigentlich immer jemand verreckt weil ich nicht genug Zorn habe. Keine Ahnung was ich anders machen soll, für Tipps bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Edimasta (6. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwas scheint bei einigen SP Spielern falsch zu laufen...
Ich heile ohne Probleme, und bin in den T2 Szenarios bis jetzt in 90% der Fälle auf Platz 1 gewesen mit über 70.000 Heal. Nur selten gibt es anscheinend fähige Runenpriester, Schamanen oder Zeloten die es schaffen, wirklich effektiv zu heilen und mich zu überholen.

Mit Stufe 21 schaffte ich es problemlos meine Gruppe am Leben zu halten, in manchen Szenarios starb nicht mal ein Einziger von ihnen im Kampf. Und die Möglichkeit zu haben, im richtigen Moment im Nahkampf unterstützen zu können ist sehr hilfreich und bringt irrsinnig viel Spaß. Ich liebe es wenn ein Blackorc angelaufen kommt und der Meinung ist, einen Stoffie umholzen zu können... schon bin ich zur Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr müsst auch Geduld haben, unter Level 20 ist es schwer wirklich gut alles am Leben zu halten, erst ab 20 mit der ersten Gruppenheilung Level 21 mit dem Schild-Talent für die ganze Gruppe geht es richtig gut und praktisch voran, und später kommt noch ein Gruppen-Hot dazu welcher nochmals einen Schub geben wird.

Fakt ist - der SP ist schwer zu meister, schwer zu spielen.
Wer das nicht schafft, ist wirklich mit einer einfacheren Klasse gut beraten. Was aber nicht heißt, dass diese auch automatisch leichter zu spielen bzw. besser zu beherrschen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nooks (10. Oktober 2008)

an den Treat-Eröffner :
hoffentlich hört dir niemand zu - so ein "der müsste hier noch stärker werden und da noch mehr heilen und weil ich den spiele sollte er so wie so der Määächtigste sein" gelaber ist doch echt übrig.
der SP ist ein supporter der auch gut im getümmel seinen mann steht - basta
er ist eben nicht der super-heiler und eben nicht der tank der ersten stunde
ich komme super über die runden, 
dmg-gezähle ist was für anfänger - wer das Szenario gewinnt ist der bringer


----------



## exec85 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele einen SP z.Z. auf lvl 33,90%.

Ich bin komplett in den Pfad des Zorns gegeangen und habe dort nun alle Fähigkeiten erhalten die ich benötige, somit werde ich nun die restlichen Punkte in einen anderen Zweig stecken.

Ich persönlich empfand die Zeit zwischen 25-29 extrem langwierig und auch nur mittelmäßig erfolgreich.
Allerdings ist der SP ab lvl30 mit der richtigen Skillbaumbelegung und dem Wissen über Stärken und Schwächen eines SP, eine echte Maschine.
Außer gegen Hexen verliere ich nur sehr selten mal eine 1v1 Situation und bin durchaus in der Lage ganz vorne im T4 Scen. mitzumischen.

PVE, also questen usw. ist geschenkt. T4 quests, wo man gegen mob's antreten muss die auch mal 5 lvl höher sind, sind absolut kein Thema und somit kann man in nur 2 Stunden LOCKER 50% leveln auf Stufe 33.

Also, ich denke man muss sich mit seinem Char auch mal genau auseinandersetzen und ihn "studieren" bevor man den Kopf in den Sand steckt und seinen Frust als Grund nimmt anderen Leuten den Sp abzuraten.

Grüße


----------



## Ningal (13. Oktober 2008)

Nooks schrieb:


> dmg-gezähle ist was für anfänger - wer das Szenario gewinnt ist der bringer



/signed
/signed
/signed
/signed


----------



## Rombus (21. Oktober 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> 100000 Heilung und 40000 Schaden, wem willstn das verkaufen? Nicht machbar



Na ja, machbar schon in Runden in denen du nicht sonderlich im Fokus des Gegners stehst und schön unbehelligt heilen und dmg machen kannst, dass das allerdings "locker" geht ist sicherlich übertrieben imo, und man bekommt das wenn überhaupt nur in 20% der Runden hin.

Zum Thema Spielen eines SP auf Heilskillung hab ich gestern scho unter nem anderen Thread wad geschrieben und auf über 100k Heilung in den T3 Szenarien zu kommen ist damit allerdings kein Problem (wobei das vom Szenario abhängig is).
Link zu der ultimativen Wahrheit über den SP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2008)

der SP ist kein heiler und keine DPS klasse...er ist ein supporter.
er verstärkt die gruppe als heiler mit hots, buffs und dicken ae heals die locker im t2 ( da wo ich grade bin ) 1k instant raushauen. auf dps macht er mittelmäßigen schaden ab t3 wird es weniger aber er kann trozdem noch vieles ohne probleme zu fall bringen.richtig gespielt sogar auch mehrere auf einmal. der sigma ist perfekt zum solo questen und kann auch mal für eine leichtere PQ die rolle des tanks über nehmen.

mfg Dominao


----------



## Pih (2. November 2008)

Auch als Glaskanone, dementsprechend ausgerüstet und mit etwas unterstützender Heilung am Po kann man als Siggi ordentlich austeilen. Weiche Ziele sind im Nu down, wenn sie mal von ihren Kollegen nicht beachtet werden. Vor allem der Finisher "Sigmar's Hammer" haut unter 50 % richtig rein.


----------



## corpescrust (4. November 2008)

Ab T3 grenzt es fast an Selbstmord sich vorne ins Getümmel zu stellen 

Da kann mir einer sagen was er will 
Also die offizielle Klassenbeschreibung ist da mal sowas für den PoPo.

Ich find schon das der SP verpeilt ist,weil später spielt er sich wie jeder andere Heiler.
Hinten bleiben Gruppenheilung spammen und Hots verteilen. 
Wenn man Glück hat kann man mal mit helfen eine Hexe zu finishen.

Allem im Allem ein riesen Enttäuschung der SP


----------



## TrinaZueck (6. November 2008)

Wieso gehts hier allen nur darum, wieviel k damage oder Heilung man gemacht hat?
Siggi mit der richtigen Skillung und ein bisl support macht guten single-burst damage, auf 40 paaren sich bei mir 700-1000er white-crits mit 500-800er yellow-crits, ziemlich häufig. Schamanen, Zeloten und Stoffträger hauts recht fix aus den Socken, dabei hilft u.a. auch der silence-Schlag. Target immer schön debufft halten. Ich nutze die Taktik, die dem Ziel Stärke und Widerstand abzieht und dem sekundären Ziel dazu gibt, aktuell 114 Str/Wid. Dazu 15% crit, 50% schnellerer autohit nach crit und 25% mehr Schaden/20% weniger Heilung. Wichtig ist noch, eine möglichst langsame Waffe mit viel dps zu benutzen (mein aktueller Hammer hat knapp 70dps bei 4.2 speed)... und dann gehts zur Sache.

Zwischendurch ein bischen Groupheal, damit (und einer Aura) ist die Supporterrolle gut ausgefüllt... nicht zu weit vor, keine Einzelaktionen und IMMER IMMER IMMER ein Auge nach hinten haben, um Heiler zu beschützen. Support eben.

Mein Fazit: SP ist alles andere als ne Enttäuschung, ist bin sehr zufrieden damit - wobei ich das natürlich auch kann und tue, wenn die Heilung im Team komplett fehlt.

An den Vorposter kann ich nur zurückgeben: l2p
sorry, aber so isses leider, du scheinst deine Klasse nicht verstanden zu haben und/oder spielst sie falsch.


----------



## Ceops_der_Sigmarite (10. November 2008)

Weiss auch nicht was der autor gegen SP hat .

Spiele meinen SP schon das zweite mal  bin zum einen auf Damage  und  zum teil auf heal geskillt . Und ich finde der rockt ungemein.

Ich kann   mich gegen 5stufen größere profilieren, udn ich finde das ist einfach nur der hammer.

Bis auf das zergen von den Zerstörung jungs  ist der sp  eine sehr gute wahl  im kampf


Hab nur 2 klassen die  ich voll und ganz spielen kann in WAR und das sind Sp und eisenbrecher meiner meinung  die besten chars  von ordung wenn man sie spielen kann bzw  wie man mit ihnen umgehen muss.


----------



## Wictred (13. November 2008)

ein gut gespielter, offensiv agierender SP macht sehr viel spass und kann viel beitragen.
wer nur hinten steht und heilt. der wird mit nem SP nie zufrieden sein, vor allem im vergleich zu nem runi.

habe nen level 40 Grace/Heal SP kurz vor RR40 und zusammen mit guten main healern und guten melee DDs kann man dem assist train aber auch den heilern sehr gut support geben.

mit divine strike heil ich pro schlag paar hundert TP, alle 1.5 sek und das kostet AP und keinen zorn. AP nutze ich für insta HOTs die ich fast immer verteile wenn ich grad am laufen bin.


in nem t4 szenario sind 10+ deathblows locker drin, heilung bewegt sich zwischen 50 und 100k bei ca ebenso viel ausgeteiltem dmg. die hits sind so im 400-700er bereich, nutze ebenfalls die 70 dps waffe mit 4.2 delay (nennt sich "glaube"), das ding hat weiters einen 300er dd proc.


----------



## Amitriya (17. November 2008)

Sigmarpriester "verpeilte Klasse"? Ich finde nicht.

Ich hatte einen Einbruch in T3. Ob es am Sigmarpriester an sich lag oder einfach an Tor Anroc, keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall habe ich damals den Entschluß gefasst von Grace auf Salvation umzuskillen, da es wirklich sehr lästig wurde als heilender "Frontork" entweder Fokusziel zu sein oder in der Lava zu stehen. T3 habe ich somit tatsächlich eher als reiner Heiler denn als Hybride verbracht. In T4 wird der Sigmar allerdings wieder stärker. Die Überlebensfähigkeiten sind enorm (immer richtiges Equip vorausgesetzt, am besten ordentlich Leben und wenn es geht auch Widerstand dabei), die Heilung ist konkurrenzfähig zu Erzmagier und Runenpriester und der Schaden ist auch Ok (wir sind halt keine DD's, das sollte man dabei nie vergessen). Als Gruppenheiler gibt es eigentlich keine andere Heilklasse, die mit dem Sigmar mithalten kann, trotz des Mankos mit dem gerechten Zorn.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Sigmar, er spielt sich eigentlich genauso, wie ich es mir erwartet habe. Ich kann meine Gruppe recht effektiv mit den Gruppenheilungen am Leben halten und ich kann meine DD's unterstützen. Ich bin immer noch auf Salvation geskillt (mit Grace als Sekundärbaum) und laufe im PvP/RvR auch in der Regel mit Heiltaktiken und Heilausrüstung rum, trotzdem bin ich in der Lage weichen Zielen ordentlich Feuer unter dem Arsch zu machen, wenn ich das will und wenn es die (in meinen Augen wichtigere) notwendige Heilung meiner Gruppe zulässt.

Im großen und ganzen ist der Sigmar eine wirklich interessante und auch gut spielbare Klasse. Natürlich ist das immer davon abhängig was man erwartet. Wer ein Healmonster, das nebenbei jeden Tank in Sekunden wegcrittet erwartet, der wird mit dem Sigmar (und vermutlich jeder anderen Klasse in War) wohl eher nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## El Bollo (21. November 2008)

Was mir mittlerweile negativ aufgefallen ist:
Geheilt wird man als Sigmar beinahe nie denn das kann man ja eigentlich auch selber. Zumindest im T1 geht das aber gegen DDs mit gleichem oder höherem Level recht schlecht. Geheilt wurde ich bisher nur wenn ich mich als "Tank" hergegeben habe weil sich die ganzen richtigen Krieger alle zurückgezogen haben.

Geschützt wird man dagegen eigentlich auch nicht weil man hat ja einen dicken Hammer und kann sich ja bitteschön selber verteidigen. Das funktioniert aber wie beim heilen auch nur gegen bestimmte Gegner oder niederstufigere.

Das ist natürlich nicht immer der Fall aber dieses "Der kann ja selber heilen und damage macht der auch"-Denken ist nämlich bei den Mitstreitern viel schlechter als wenn es der Sigmar selbst denkt.


----------



## Meculer (2. Februar 2009)

Hi erstmal !

Also wenn du SP verpeilt findest liegt es wahrscheinlich zum größten Teil daran, dass du Ihn nich spielen kannst bzw. mit seiner Aufgabe überfordert bist.
in Szenarios bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht immer bei den Nahkämpfern, da ich mit Bittgesuch meine Heilung auch aus der Ferne rausschleudern kann.
Falls der Zorn dann knapp werden sollte heisst es " Storm the front! " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. die einzigen Heiler die mir Konkurenz machen sind Runenpriester.

Allerdings ist es mein problem dass ich zu wenig auf mich achte. Also Beispiel: Ich bin im Nahkampf, heile meine Mitspieler und bemerke Plötzlich dass sich 3 Barbaren an mir ihre Seele aus dem Leib schlagen. Tja zu spät gemerkt und dann lieg aich auch schon im Staub, falls niemand anders mich heilen sollte ^^.

Aber ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass der SP für mich persönlich die Spaßigste klasse ist.
wenn ich 1gg1 kämpfe hat eigentlich keiner ne Chance ausser vl. der JdK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Meculer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyz (9. Februar 2009)

@Threaderöffner: Als voll-DD sollte der Sigmar auch nicht fungieren. Als Unterstützer (oberes Drittel im Schaden und Heilung möglich bei gutem Equip und Szenarioverlauf) ist er super (und nichts geht über göttlichen Schlag bei nem Keeplord, da er alles Verbündete healt, ergo auch alle aus allen KTs, nichtnur jene in der eigenen Gruppe), der Job als Vollhealer geht erst ab 20 ganz gut, da bekommt man soweit ich weis den Grpheal der ziemlich mächtig ist (seit ich gestern auf Heal geskillt habe bin ich in T3-szenarien meist mit 100-200k Heal auf Platz ein; meine Grp habe ich super im Griff, nur mit zu viel Dmg auf die andere Grp tu ich mich schwer wenn mir keiner hilft ^^).


----------



## Mushis (11. März 2009)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> 100000 Heilung und 40000 Schaden, wem willstn das verkaufen? Nicht machbar



Sry das ich da wiederspreche aber mit meinem atm 16 Siggi komme ich im Morkain wenn wir ne gute Zusammenstellung haben auf solche Werte, naja Heilung bisschen weniger aber mit dem Schaden kommt schon hin.
Siggi muss man nicht nur als Healer spielen um irgendwo gut zu sein, es gibt auch ne Spielweise die ich als Meelehealer bezeichne und meistens bin ich mit den DPS und mit HEAL bei den TOP 3.

Ich sag nur göttlicher Schlag, göttlicher Ansturm, göttlicher Zorn und Tobende Entleerung.
Vor kampfbeginn kommt Sigmars Fast zum Einsatz und es wird Primär auf Stärke geachtet um Spezialangriffen mehr Bumbs zu geben und somit auch die Heilung zu erhöhen.

Das geile am Sigmar ist das er so vielfältig ist und sich auf die Gruppe einstellt, aber bitte redet den Sigmar nicht schlecht klar ist der eine starke Klasse und besonders für Anfänger gut geeignet, aber in nix wirklich gut.
Dies ändert sich aber wenn man den Sigmar voll ausreitzt und Ihn auf seine Bedürfnisse anpasst.


----------



## lion3232 (22. März 2009)

Raizzlyn schrieb:


> Ja bis T2 war der SP echt ein Hammer aber mit T3 ist er echt schlecht hab auf Komplet Heal geskilled aber das miten Gerechten zorn ist in RvR echt unbrauchbar da man vorne imer selber aufen Kopf bekommt und wenig Zorn über ist um die eigene Grp zu Heilen. Was ganz gut geht ist eine DMG skillung wenn man noch ein Extra Heiler hat.. hm Kurz um ich find der SP ist der Pala in WoW vor 2.0 guter. Off Rezzer in PvP und gut zum Solo Questen und aber nicht wirklich ein muß für eine gute Truppe... aber ich geb die Hofnung nicht auf das es mit 40 Anders ausschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab mit meinem sigmar heute in 3 sz´s hintereinander 150k heal rausgehauen........ ich weiß gar nich ihr habt, wenn ihr die klasse nicht spielen könnt, dann spielt was anderes und das mit dem gerechten zorn is eigendlich genau so wie ausdauerpunkte, weilo es der gerechter zorn geht zwar schneller leer, aber er füllt sich schneller wieder auf.


----------



## Ziez (26. März 2009)

Bitte beachte das Datum des von dir zitierten Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, seitdem ist eine Menge passiert. 
Zornreg auf Buch
Siggi Buff
usw.
heutzutage ist es im T4 in nem Rubbel-BG für nen Heal-Siggigut möglich auf 500-600k (in einzelfällen auch mehr) Heilung zu kommen. 

Leider sind bei den aktuellen Bombergruppen, die da so rumrennen, Melee-Siggis nicht gern gesehen und die Klasse ist aktuell vollkommen an eine Heilerrolle gebunden. Man kommt leider auch nicht aus der Rolle raus, denn ein Melee-Siggi kann es möglicher Weise schaffen, dass ein Szenario kippt und so sind auch ein paar Skillexperimente direkt mit Flame im /sc verbunden. ... leider :/ .


----------



## Armored Saint (12. Mai 2009)

Mushis schrieb:


> ... ist der eine starke Klasse und besonders für Anfänger gut geeignet...



Da muss ich wirklich widersprechen. Ich habe nun 40ger Chars (Heiler) und fast jede Klasse bis knapp 20 angespielt aber muss mir eingestehen, dass der Sigmarpriester mit die anspruchvollste Klasse in WAR ist wenn man ihn gut und effektiv spielen will. Die Mischung aus Frontschwein und Heiler ist schwer zu meistern, gerade am Anfang. Wird er nur von hinten gespielt ist er uneffektiv da Divine Strike und Divine Assault nicht ausgenutzt werden um wirklich richtig, im Sinne des Sigmarpriesters, zu heilen. Konzentriert man sich nur auf DPS^^ und nicht auf seine Mitspieler ist er ebenso wertlos in der Gruppe da er wie allseits bekannt, kein DD ist.
Die Mischung Heilschaden zu machen und sich in bestimmten Momenten zurückzuziehen um von hinten sich selber und andere zu heilen ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Meisterung des Sigmars, die Routine benötigt. Mehr dazu hier


----------



## zadros (12. Mai 2009)

leute es sind auch schon 5 monate vergangen, die ganzen eindrücke stimmen nicht mehr mit den heutigen überein, da der sigmarpriester und der DoK auf ein immens hohes niveau gepusht worden sind und die bücher/kelche grundlegend +x zorn/seelen geben


----------



## Rayon (12. Mai 2009)

Armored schrieb:


> Fullquote


Da muss ich widersprechen. Mein 22er Twink steht nur hinten und spamt bei Bedarf Groupheal oder mal nen HoT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dank beten alles kein Problem.


----------



## Armored Saint (13. Mai 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. Mein 22er Twink steht nur hinten und spamt bei Bedarf Groupheal oder mal nen HoT.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun ja wenn das effektiv ist oder wäre könnte man gleich einen Runi spielen-die können das besser. Geht halt viel an Leistung flöten - aber - möglich ist es natürlich. Wie gesagt der Link im Post weiter oben beschreibt das ganze ziemlich gut wie ich finde.


----------



## mephistostraum (8. Juni 2009)

Bitte nerft den Sigmar und zwar schnell. Der ist op.

I am really shocked!!!!

Mein Main ist ein Schami rr60, Dunkeltrost-Invasor Rüstung, gesockelte 19er Leben und Willenskraft Talismänner. 41% Crit auf Heilung. You get it.

Meine beste je erreichte Heilleistung war auf STufe 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 412.000 Heilung und 13.000 dmg.


Gestern!!!!!! spielte ich mit meinem Sigmarpriester auf Carroburg. Mein SP ist level 25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hat nur gimpige PQ rüssi und die Talismänner sind so vom Schlage 8 Stärke für 8 STunden.

Und ja, es war sicherlich ein optimal verlaufendes Szenario, aber im Vergleich zum Schamenen spiele ich wenig. Sicherlich war mit meiner SG unterwegs. optimales Setting.

Und was habe ich geheilt?????????????????????????????????????????????


425.000 Heilung und 28.000 dmg. Ich finde das krank. Und mein Schami hat bitterlich geweint und wurde noch grüner im Gesicht. Wie kann das sein????????????????

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Für mich fühlt sich das komisch an, da ich ein Heiler-Spieler bin. Diese Unterschiede sind zu krass. 

Und als Sigmarspieler (und Schamispieler) muss ich sagen, nerft ihn, oder macht meinen Schami stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also nehmt euch vor Schmerzbringer in Acht! Mein Kopf tut immer noch weh, vom Schütteln.


----------



## Athonius (8. Juni 2009)

warum? sigi ist doch auch ein heiler warum sollte er nicht heilen können? blick da nicht ganz durch was du willst.


----------



## mephistostraum (8. Juni 2009)

er soll doch heilen, nur es muss im Verhältnis zu anderen Heilertypen stehen.

So könnte ich mir eine Heilerklasse vorstellen, die 50.000 Dmg und 50.000 Schaden macht.
Und es mag Heilertypen geben, die 100.000 Heilung und 0 dmg machen. 

Ok, wo ist aber die Logik zwischen einem

SP lvl 25 mit über 400.000 Heilung und knapp 30.000 dmg und einem
Schamanen lvl 40 voll ausgerüstung, der auch 400.000 Heilung raushaut und nur 18.000 dmg macht.


Natürlich sprach ich von einem Idealtypischen Szenario. Normallerweise mache ich mit meinem Sigmar nur ca. 150 - 220k Heilung, wenn SZ über volle distanz geht und wie im Unheilkrater durchgängig gemosht wird. Anders als im Talabec-Damm, wo man noch rennen muss.


Ich finde das Unausgewogen! Ich weiß, dass es bekannt ist. Und doch war ich gestern so geschockt, dass ich eine Lanze brechen wollte, den Sigi zu nerfen oder den Schamanen deutlich zu stärken.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Astravall (12. Juni 2009)

mephistostraum schrieb:


> er soll doch heilen, nur es muss im Verhältnis zu anderen Heilertypen stehen.
> 
> So könnte ich mir eine Heilerklasse vorstellen, die 50.000 Dmg und 50.000 Schaden macht.
> Und es mag Heilertypen geben, die 100.000 Heilung und 0 dmg machen.
> ...




Ich hab auch schon Schamies im Szenario gehabt die an die 600k geheilt haben. Zeloten genauso. Es kommt immer auf den Verlauf des Szenarios an ... Wenn beide Seiten etwa gleich stark sind kann es passieren dass man sich Minuten Kloppt ohne dass ein Gegner down geht. Das wird viel Schaden ausgeteilt und geheilt. Dann ergeben sich solche enormen Zahlen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Tivoli (19. Juni 2009)

ja also ich spiel noch ned lange und hab mal den sp ausprobiert

ich find den eig ganz cool nur die sache mit dem zorn macht mich völlig fertig weil wenn der alle is und du bist in nem fight biste nich mehr gut dran weil man nich so viel dmg macht und heilen kann man sich dann auch nicht mehr

dann is halt noch die frage 1h oder 2h hammer??

ich sage 2h weil er vom style her cooler is und mehr dmg macht und beim healen tut sich da auch nich viel

mfg Tivoli


----------



## evil-knevil666 (6. August 2009)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Ab den T3 Szenarios wird der Sigmarpriester deutlich schwächer in jeglicher Hinsicht. War man früher noch mal bester Heiler UND bester Dps, so wird das fortan schwieriger. Momentan bin ich Stufe 27 und völlig auf Heilung ausgelegt. Mache etwa 17000 Schaden und 42000 Heilung pro Szenario, das meiste in FOrm von Hots um die Gruppe insgesamt am Leben zu halten. Da in T3 auf meinem Server bedauerlicherweise ausschließlich Der Lavakack gespielt wird habe ich momentan aber eh keine große Lust auf das Spiel, auch da mir das lvln per Quests viel viel zu langsam geht.



Na so völlig auf Heilung bist du dann aber auch noch nicht ausgelegt. Im T3 mach ich mit Rang 24 meistens unter 10K Schaden, dafür aber bis zu 80K Heilung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da stehe ich den Vollheilern im T3 in nichts nach, habe aber trotzdem noch Vorteile, die mir ein längeres Überleben garantieren, jeder Runi ist im Normalfall schneller down als ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich sehe gerade, das war von 2008. Dann ist der Vergleich zu heute natürlich sinnlos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (8. August 2009)

evil-knevil666 schrieb:


> Na so völlig auf Heilung bist du dann aber auch noch nicht ausgelegt. Im T3 mach ich mit Rang 24 meistens unter 10K Schaden, dafür aber bis zu 80K Heilung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieviel Schaden man macht und wieviel man heilt, kommt auch ganz auf die Gruppe ,das SZ an.

Bin ich mal wieder einer von 2 Leuten,die mehr als Leichte Rüstung trägt und so doof bin die gegnerischen Heiler zu killen,während 10 andere sich hinten verstecken, bin ich schnell tot und somit kommt wenig Heilung und Schaden an.

Sind 5 weitere Mediumträger mit mir vorne an den Heilern, ich habe eventuell sogar Guard, gehe ich da im T3 mit 60k Schaden und 100k Heilung raus.

Und das ist das Problem. Ordnung hat zuviele Stoffis die weit hinten bleiben. Bleibe ich ebenfalls weit hinten,kann ich nur auf die Tanks der Gegner hauen. Da kommt nicht wirklich viel Schaden rüber und sterben tun die Tanks eh kaum und man darf primär rezzen oder sich selber am leben halten,weil man ja gerne von den gegnerischen fernkämpfenr im Fokus steht. Rennt man nach vorne um die Heiler zu stören,die die Tanks am leben halten, ist man leider schnell tot,weil man ja zum Ziel aller hinten stehenden Destos ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn,was an Schaden/Heilung rauskommt liegt primär an den eigenen SZ Leuten und natürlich auch an den Destros. Bei 8 Fulltanks und 4 DOks wird der ausgeteilte Schaden logischerweise um ein vielfaches geringer sein,wie wenn man 8 Magnusse und 4 Schamis als Gegner hat.


----------

